# Groping your butt!



## Veho (Aug 24, 2011)

The main character of the game you are currently playing (or if you're not playing anything at the moment, the last game you played) is groping your butt. 

Is it a good thing or a bad thing? 

Post the character. 

No gender swapping, no rule 63.




Spoiler



Currently playing So Blonde DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Phew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The game I played before that was LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4... 10-year-old kid groping my butt... awkward  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or, if we take it even more literally, a sentient plastic minifig is groping my butt. Bizarre... and awkward  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the one before that was Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

wait...in the game i last played(still playing)...you get to choose male or female. so do i get to choose here too?


Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> wait...in the game i last played(still playing)...you get to choose male or female. so do i get to choose here too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nope, whatever you were playing as.  And Yukari's not the MC.

Um...I'm going to play a different game before I post who here.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

okay...i'll play another game...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

no problems here


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Um...I'm going to play a different game before I post who here.


Hey, that's cheating


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Ack!



Spoiler


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 24, 2011)

It's all good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Jolan (Aug 24, 2011)

Not MC, but the char I played, does it count?


Spoiler











...so that's what you use stealth for...


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 24, 2011)

*points to avatar and signature*

Yes, bad thing, I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler










Fantastic. ?


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 24, 2011)

Last game played doesn't really have a main character, so i just chose the last one I played as:


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2011)

Last game I was playing was Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and that means Soma Cruz and that's a good thing!


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2011)

...





If I wasn't straight this would be totally awesome.

But since I am... can I haz Tifa, plz?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Last game I was playing was Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and that means Soma Cruz and that's a good thing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fixed that for 'ya.



Spoiler


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 25, 2011)

whahahah xd

that was a nice one rydian xd

that so made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ...
> -snip-
> 
> If I wasn't straight this would be totally awesome.
> ...


Nope, but you can haz rule 63 Cloud aka Cloud from early in the game (you 'member)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 25, 2011)

;_____;


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

^Gordon looks like he's about to do some serious groping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun SS!


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 25, 2011)

._. how does that work..


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes Please


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yes Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheated.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, here:




See, I get an even hotter girl


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

>


Rule 63 FTW


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 25, 2011)

in the past 3 hours:


Spoiler











Then



Spoiler











And Most Recently


Spoiler











Well, Not always the MAIN character. But one of the main characters.

GODFUCKINGDAMMIT GBATEMP STOP MESSING WITH MY SPOILER TAGS


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 25, 2011)

Before I even looked at this thread I knew the majority the post would go like this

"Oh boy let me pick a generic hot video game anime girl"


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope. I play blazblue. a LOT.
so I choose the character I played last as (Or the rule 63 version of that character if male)
I just played super metroid again. To test a glitch
I JUST pirated xenosaga 1 and am starting the xenosaga games.


----------



## marcus134 (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't cheat and this is bad, really bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



a hero in thongs would be groping mine


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Before I even looked at this thread I knew the majority the post would go like this
> 
> "Oh boy let me pick a generic hot video game anime girl"


You were wrong.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I was just playing Iconoclasts and Desktop Dungeons at the same time...

I was either groped by an unnamed elf fighter or by some chick named Robin.








Unnamed Desktop Dungeons character on the left, Robin on the right.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine is still best.


----------



## mameks (Aug 25, 2011)

I am okay with this.


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 25, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> I am okay with this.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Before I even looked at this thread I knew the majority the post would go like this
> 
> "Oh boy let me pick a generic hot video game anime girl"


Actually I was playing Final Fantasy 4.  Final Fantasy 4.  As you may know, I do not want to be groped by a male Cecil, that's where rule 63 comes in.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can use Rule 63 in this situation as you must use the main character of the game that you are playing (i.e. not a variation of him/her). 
IIRC Cecil has a penis


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

I was playing as a Penis in drawn to life....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no rule against it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

Lets see... last was puzzle swap on 3DS >_> i guess that does not count... (too lame to be a game)
Then demon's souls... which also does not count... (no MC)
And which leaves me with... 


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> There's no rule against it


Yes there is


----------



## Paarish (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP has... spoken!

*slaps machomuu in the face*


----------



## mameks (Aug 26, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I am okay with this.


*le faint*
TAKE THEM, PLEASE!
NO WAIT, TAKE ME!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat the rule to the punch


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I beat the rule to the punch


It's retroactive


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But my person has changed, it's too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yes please


----------



## mameks (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*flapflapflap*


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait, other playable characters count too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. Having my butt groped by Nathaniel.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Wait, other playable characters count too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad OP, you wrote that


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> They do?  I thought it was just MC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. In that case it's still Sunny  












I hadn't noticed you started playing another game. Hence the confusion. 

Yes, main character it is.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*F
U*


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 26, 2011)

but what about a game where you pick the main character (out of 4) right from the get go and the company hasn't said which one is the official one while in the sequel all characters appear and are in canon as all of them being the main character. While only one of them actually went through the trails of the game according to canon?

-edit-
An no one is on the cover or mascot for the series.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> but what about a game where you pick the main character (out of 4) right from the get go and the company hasn't said which one is the official one while in the sequel all characters appear and are in canon as all of them being the main character. While only one of them actually went through the trails of the game according to canon?
> 
> -edit-
> An no one is on the cover or mascot for the series.


What game, exactly?


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know. Could be worse.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 26, 2011)

Changed games, now it's him:





IMO, good thing.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm loving this game. i was just gonna try it again. but then i fell in love that i was surprised it was already morning.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Uhh... Minecraft... WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 27, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Uhh... Minecraft... WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


Prepare for the most uncomfortable butt groping of your life


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 27, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creepers....that have been supercharged with lightning....and on fire.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 28, 2011)

Last game I played:





dammit >.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 29, 2011)

... I'm okay with this.


----------



## Zaku350 (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

>



He's hurt both of us, Macho.

I know your pain.


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2011)

This is going pretty slowly, for a gaming forum


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know what to think.


----------



## person66 (Aug 30, 2011)

[tn=400]http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/2/29679/900176-young_link_super.jpg[/tn]


----------



## Generation 16 (Aug 31, 2011)

oh no! I just finished playing AAI:ME
so that means:


Spoiler










oh no!
I am absolutely *NOT* okay with this!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 1, 2011)

how about mmorpgs?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 1, 2011)

...


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Sep 1, 2011)

Yum~


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 1, 2011)

I never asked for this.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Sep 1, 2011)

oh lord, why me


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Yum~



same here


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 1, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum. If only that game had Cat Woman.....


----------



## chyyran (Sep 1, 2011)

...

I'm a guy..


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

Was playing Hellgate London(or knowns as Hellgate Global right now) as FEMALE guardian(tank) using gun. Really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont exactly look like that yet, but i will! 



Spoiler











EDIT: Ah yes.. This will suck if the one groping my butt is wearing a armor... FFUUUUUUU


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

ME GUSTA!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

You cheating!


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> You cheating!



She's the main character in the case I'm at right now.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No she's not.  It's either Edgeworth or younger Edgeworth, either way, you're getting groped by a man.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

Atleast he comes in 8-bit. Cant be that awful. Think of it as too ugly to be shown xD


----------



## Narayan (Sep 2, 2011)

i'll be busy for a month or so....
need to reach at least lvl 53.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 2, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 2, 2011)

Uh oh, I believe we have a serial butt groper


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Atleast he comes in 8-bit. Cant be that awful. Think of it as* too ugly to be shown* xD


In that case you don't want to open this spoiler. 



Spoiler: Don't.


----------

